# Will this layout work for a Kid?



## jhutchwi (Nov 26, 2006)

I am trying to come up with something for my 8 year old, but I want to get in on the action as well. I am looking at a 4lane layout with several straights and a couple of banked turns. Is this too boring or about right? It is a modified Scenic Hills 33 layout from Greg Braun. Thanks.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Personally, I like it a lot. What size table is required?
I think it is perfect for 8 and up!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

It looks like you have a good balance of straights, and turns.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Kids are happy with an oval or figure 8....I'm sure he'll love it!


----------



## jhutchwi (Nov 26, 2006)

The layout will fit on a 4X8 table. The banks should give him the thrill of speed and when he is older I could pull them and go flat for more skill and control.


----------



## Turbo880Kawasak (Feb 9, 2005)

I had a track set up like that one had alot of fun with it 
the only thing i didnt like was when the cars fell off under the overpass
other than that he (you) will like it 








[/IMG] 
My Track Now 
Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Should be fun for a racer of any age. :thumbsup: rr


----------

